# THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN! - THE FRASER ISLAND REPORT PAGE



## madkeenfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

Well guys and Gals

Its that time of year again when the first lot of fourby's get packed up full of fishing gear, kayaks, rods, beer and start hitting the mighty Fraser Island for the annual run of Tailor. The past few years have seen alot more smaller fish hit the beach except for a few reports of good fishing later in the year but generally speaking the size has been down. This year has started off with a blast with some very good catches being taking south of the border and in recent weeks some nice size bigger than average choppers moving through the SE Corner. Me like every other keen fisherman is praying for a really good season after the pour weather patterns we have been experiencing so far this year. Myself and a few guys are heading up the 1st Friday of Ekka week and coming home the following Wednesday (Show Day) as we went the 1st week of september last year and hardly got any tailor over the 35cm legal length, in saying this we didnt try very hard as we did manage a couple of days out on the gravel patches and had eskies full of Reefies. The only night we hit the beach after the jewies was a success with 4 htting the beach that night. This year we will be mixing it up a little with livies launched off the beach by Jet ski chasing spanish, jewies and sharks. All the reports I have heard coming off Fraser atm have been positive fishing reports but the talk is more about the state of the eastern beach after all the wild weather the east coast has copped this year. Hopefully the beach has recovered abit in another 3 weeks time for the annual BOYS fishing trip. So come on Boys and Gals lets start posting some reports, good or bad, fishing or just camping and experiencing what the awesome Island has to offer. Look forward to reading your posts.
Cheers and Beers
Keith


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaZ9xxIAAA7XgAAQQIEhCBCAP+/foCAAZEVP9ECD1T0j1NN6En6oVP0U0/U1DRiADQgsqA7u0fqYtNJzzIdtqUtlQKOdMl1pUOtCYR8G962ub4pv3WW8UUkAyDEOfXBeZY6hAxNnJyoQ4dvTAGKvajpOtKZYvCqjLQHOEbvmIkE/F3JFOFCQpn3HEg==


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Going a bit later this year 12th-19th October so we can fish Waddy Point, Indian head and the Champagne pools -Indian head beach. The fishing has been better later in the season anyway past couple of years. I get up there at least twice a year.

Last trip was Feb - the plan was to camp at Sandy Cape for a week, but the prior Cyclone buggered that idea. Ended up at Ocean lake campsite.

Does anyone know if the North Ngala pass and Browns is now negotiable ?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

actionsurf said:


> Does anyone know if the North Ngala pass and Browns is now negotiable ?


Yes, but with care and best with two vehicles for safety. Just a little tip in regards to getting through here, the overnight moisture hardens the sand a bit along this bypass, so if you can be one of the first vehicles to go through on any given day, before the numpties get themselves bogged and chew it up then it is easy. If you leave it till lunch time when all the moisture has baked out of the sand and it's powder dry with knuckleheads trying to tow each other out, then you will probably struggle.

Don't know if you're on Facebook Ron, but Waddy Lodge have their own Facebook page and put out a regular update with a bit of a fishing & conditions report. It's a handy tool for getting some up to date info prior to a trip.



actionsurf said:


> Going a bit later this year 12th-19th October so we can fish Waddy Point, Indian head and the Champagne pools -Indian head beach.


The rocks at Champagne pools are a no fishing zone all year around, I think it is actually noted as a marine reserve or something similar. There are signs noting this at the top of the stairs as you head down there, QPWS will enforce this, not fisheries as it is more to do with being a tourist area. There are plenty of other rocks to fish anyway and at that time of year the boat gutter at Waddy will most likely be the place to be, particularly around dawn and dusk, just sit back with a coldie and watch the 'Wader Brigade' go to work ;-) .

Kev


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Cheers Kev. My first trip to Fraser was in 1978 and I fell in love with it then. Still can't catch a beach worm though ;-) Just the most gorgeous place on the earth. Anywhere,. Ever. You're right about the morons. It was North ngala rock pass I had the trouble with this year....but it was midnight :lol: ...and after all the sand had been removed after the cyclone. Never seen it like that. I walked every nook and cranny, plus the beach pass and the channel was like 8 foot deep and 3 feet wide :lol: The normal 'track' across the rocks had 5 foot deep wheel-wide ruts where sand normally is. I didn't feel like filling them in  Is the sand back now ?

PS. I meant the champ pools - Inidan Head Beach, whatever that is called, not the Champ pools themselves.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, it's filled in and passable but still challenging. I know you weren't referring to the pools themselves but you're not even supposed to fish off the rocks in front of them into the ocean.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> Yeah, it's filled in and passable but still challenging. I know you weren't referring to the pools themselves but you're not even supposed to fish off the rocks in front of them into the ocean.


 :lol: I meant not in front of them either...I know, I know. Just the beach in the middle between the two headlands I want ;-) Bad.


----------



## mrimpact (Sep 3, 2012)

I lived at Happy Valley on Fraser for 2 years. So if you ever had a big Blue and White Chook Chaser pass you on the beach at 140km/h, I promise it wasn't me....Honest
Gorgeous area. Toyota Fishing Comp' used to be amazing.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

actionsurf said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it's filled in and passable but still challenging. I know you weren't referring to the pools themselves but you're not even supposed to fish off the rocks in front of them into the ocean.
> ...


Ohhhhh, you're talking about Middle beach?


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Any suggestions for a beginner heading over there for the first time?

I'm heading over for a few days in mid September. I believe we will be based near waddy point and I know the beaches around there will be closed to fishing at the time.

Any suggestions for where to take some novice fishos and what to target?

Cheers

Joel


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

imnotoriginal said:


> Any suggestions for a beginner heading over there for the first time?
> 
> I'm heading over for a few days in mid September. I believe we will be based near waddy point and I know the beaches around there will be closed to fishing at the time.
> 
> ...


Some good deals at waddy lodge at the moment if youre not camping. As kev said, the boat gutter is the most popular spot for the tailor fisherman. If elbow to elbow stuff isnt your thing then Connors corner usually fishes well ( where the big sandblow meets the beach just north of waddy lodge). This side of nagala rocks fishes well from the beach too. Dawn and dusk that coincide with tide turns best for beach tailor. Slugs and poppers go well too.
The shipwreck 600m off the northern track to the shop is the best place to yak fish. Usually live bait on the northern end. Plenty of unstoppables in the wreck just dying to steal your bling. Lotsa coffee rock between there and Connors corner worth fishing. Wathumba is a calm launch but a tough place to get in and out of at dead low. Worth it. Coffee rock to the south about 1km south. The drop off at the mouth worth a shot too. I hear the baby blacks are up that way already.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

paulo said:


> imnotoriginal said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions for a beginner heading over there for the first time?
> ...


Cheers Paulo.

No yak for me unfortunately, but I'll give those land based spots a go. I will try and avoid the elbow to elbow stuff as I will have a few novices with me using my gear, I'd prefer not to be spending my whole time untangling my own lines from those of the other tourists. Fingers crossed for good weather and hungry fish.

Joel


----------

